# Turkey Real Estate



## smrtaha (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi,

I want to open a small company in Turkey, like a small cafe or shop, I've been trying to find some shops rental and house rental online in Istanbul to calculate my budget and starting capital in addition to moving cost, can anyone advice a good website? It doesn't have to be very accurate, just wanna check the market prices and get some averages in addition to some photos.

In addition can i own a house or a shop as an expat? and can i open a shop or cafe as a sole proprietor?

Thanks
Samer


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

You can own property and operate a business - no problem with that. However, for business there are several regulations and you will need a good lawyer/accountant and some kind of advisor/employee to help you.

Unless you speak Turkish, and can handle all the paperwork by yourself, I would not recommend you to do this alone.


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Just check sahibinden.com - Sat?l?k, Kiral?k, 2.El, Emlak, Oto, Araba, Al??veri?, Hizmet, Kariyer, ?? ?lanlar?, Bilgisayar, Cep Telefonu, Tekne, Motosiklet, ?? Makinesi fiyatlar? - ilan ve al??veri?te ilk adres


----------



## thermoking (Aug 14, 2012)

if you are still searching you can also the website hurriyetemlak . com/try its also possible to search there in english.


----------

